# endometriosis



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

What is and what are the symptoms? this may sound a random question, sorry but any help would really be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Definition:Endometriosis is when the uterine lining grows in places other than the inside of the uterus or if it grows profusely even inside of the uterus... which is adenomyosis (what I had).Symptoms of endometriosis areain, pain... and PAIN....Bleeding..... bleeding.... and BLEEDINGEvie


----------



## lb_inxs_with_endo (May 3, 2003)

Vicky,Endometriosis is a chronic gynecological disease with no "cure". It is characterized by ectopic or misplaced endometrial tissue that is growing outside the uterus in the abdomen or pelvis. Sites where endo can grow include the small & large bowel, bladder, outside surface of the uterus, the ligaments supporting the uterus, the peritoneum, the ovaries, the diaphragm, the liver, the fallopian tubes, the cul-de-sac, the rectovaginal septum, the cervix, the vagina, c-section or surgical scars, even the outer genitals like the vulva...you name it endo can grow on it. The endometrial lesions or foci respond to the changes of the normal menstrual cycle just like the tissue inside the uterus, only this tissue bleeds into the pelvis/abdomen causing inflammation, pain, and formation of scar tissue (adhesions). Symptoms include: painful periods, sacral or low backpain, painful sexual intercourse, painful pelvic exams & paps, pelvic/abdominal pain, pain with bowel movements, infertility, and the list goes on. I've suffered with endo for 11 years and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. I know women who have had their ovaries and uterus removed thinking it would cure their endometriosis, only to find out this nasty disease is still growing inside them, giving them horrible pain and gluing their bowels bladders and other innards together. The only definitive diagnosis for endometriosis is a laparoscopy. I hope this post is helpful, and sorry for the run on. I'm kind of pro-active about this since I suffered 9 years of symptoms before diagnosis and treatment. I hope that others can avoid this plight if information would circulate better. I don't post in this forum much, but if you are interested in some A1 websites on endo I can give you a list- just ask. I'll check back soon to see what's up.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks for all that. the reason i was asking is because i have constant abdominal pain. in the "tummy" area which ive been told is down to ibs but is constant and is really painful. ive just come off the pill and i used to get pain with periods but the pill decreases the pain. i was told to look at endo and see whether any of it made sense to me. does a smear test pick it up?


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Vicky--A pap won't pick it up. You need laparoscopic surgery to diagnose, but don't let that intimidate you. Have a good talk with the doctor, and if (s)he suspects it, then (s)he might want to put you on a number of medications (BCP, NSAIDs, narcotics, etc.) before they try surgery. Clueless_Keeno--I'm right there with you. It took me about 7.5 years to get my diagnosis, and now that I have it, I'm still on the run-around to find a treatment that works for me. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

> quote:It is characterized by ectopic or misplaced endometrial tissue that is growing outside the uterus in the abdomen or pelvis


The million dollar question is, how does the edometrium cells get out of the uterus and into those other places. There are several theories on this but the one that most makes sense to me is that the hormonal balance of the woman is off so that the grow large and fast and instead of growing into the uterin cavity they grow backards into the unterin wall, until they grow out through the outside of the uterus, where they become free to float and attach to other organs and tissue.I've explained it to people like this. Imagine in your mind an uninflated balloon, covered in glue that attaches to tissue paper. The tissue paper represents the tissue of another internal organ in your body. Once your cycle begins again that balloon starts to inflate, until it becomes fully inflated around your ovulation date. This shreds the tissue causing pain and cramping until your period when the blood is shed and the balloon shrinks back down. The tissues heal, causing lesions or intenal scaring which can also cause problems.It's very painful, but not untreatable, and it doesn't have to be chronic. Doctors believe that stopping the cycle for 6-10 months is the key to killing off the endo, so that's an option. A laperoscopy where they laser the endo off the other organ is also an option. Correcting the hormonal imbalance so that it doesn't grow back is also helpful.Wes


----------



## lb_inxs_with_endo (May 3, 2003)

VickyI got told by my family doc that my abd/pelvic pains were IBS, without any further investigation. I believed this for years(from 14-22yrs old) and I tried tons of things to help with IBS and all to no avail. Guess what....the whole time it was my endometriosis giving me all the pain and symptoms. They only found my endometriosis b/c I was hospitalized with pelvic pain- "suspected" appendicitis. The funny thing was, I was a nursing student at the time, and I knew I didn't have acute appendicitis, but I let them do the laparoscopy anyway b/c I knew with all the terrible pain I had that something had to be wrong in there. They also found inflammed lymph nodes near the ileal mesentery, so right now my GI doc is just making sure there's no Crohn's hanging around since there's some in the family. Christywisty, Have you tried laser or electro-excision surgery? I just had lap-excision surgery in April, and so far I'm feeling much better- I didn't know life could be this good! There's still pain..a few kinks that I hope iron out soon. I don't tolerate medical treatment well at all since I have a lot of allergies and had a life-threatening reaction to the estrogen in the BCP so that's why I went the surgical route. Do you happen to belong to the ERC support group on Yahoo, I find it very helpful.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone, Thanks sooooo much for your replies. I'm back to the doctor tomorrow and I'm going to ask some questions about this pain. I asked another doctor i saw at my university whether it could be anything other than ibs and he said "no, not now you have had the flexible sig done."the pain is constant and i find it really hard to believe its "only" ibs. i havent come across many ppl who have had this constant pain for 4 and a half months.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I was just diagnosed with endo. Believe me, you don;t want to have. It is attached to my colon,rectum,cervix and ovaries. It has caused bowel problems, painful sex and painful periods. All that and back pain etc.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

I am being checked for endo on the 15th. My symptoms are: constant pelvic pain, off & on pressure in my bladder, bowel problems, feel like i am having my period constantly, painful sex, nausea, i dont have constant bleeding, but I have painful ovualtion and very heavy periods. some months worse than others..my last period was june 25th. and today i have cramps and sharp pains on both side where my ovaries are. but the painful bowel movements are the worse.


----------



## BloatedLady (Aug 8, 2000)

I know this comment is slightly off topic, but... some women with Endo have no pain at all. It is normally only the ones that DO have pains that get diagnosed and 'treated'. The vast majority of women who have Endo suffer (amongst other problems) from bleeding irregularities, which can reach from excessive bleeding to none at all (amenorrhoe). There are excellent, informative Endo webistes out there. These are where I got my info from. Just type "Endometriosis" into your search engine.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

Glad someone posted this question! My docs and I are trying to figure me out- my gyno has me taking the pill for 3 packs in a row w/ no period. (5 periods a year!) I haven't had one yet- I guess this is supposed to help see if the cramps/D are from IBS or Endo! I've always had horrid periods- passed out on the floor in High School a few times! very heavy bleeding... Much better on the pill, but then I have all the IBS stuff way worse during my periods! Awful backache, cramps, ugh! Does this sound like Endo or no? It's so hard to tell!







I am on Librax, which I take before dinner only. Seems to help a bit!What exactly does "painful sex" mean? I don't have pain DURING, but get a sharp, burning feeling inside AFTERwards sometimes- may be lack of lube though...lol!


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

The painful sex deal is that it feels like a dull pain in the abdomen, like something is being hit..makes it very uncomfortable for most positions.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

persian-you said you were being checked for endo on the 15th. how did it go? what did your doc say?


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

I can atest to the endo problem. I have had 3 surgeries in 6 months. I am finally gutted of my womanly parts. And pain free. Now don't go our and ask for the hysterectomy yet. I had years of pain then the final year I was collapsing. they were suspecting endo on my right side but thats not where the pain was. when they did the Lap they found the endo was all twisted over my left tube and ovary and on my bowel. So I was scheduled for Surgery JAN 6TH,2003 I had a hysterectomy and they left me with one ovary. Within one month of my surgery I was in pain again and the presure in my bladder was sever and my bowel was not wrking at all. I ended up having an hospitalization to unpack my bowel after 9 weeks. I went from extreme D to C. By June 13 I was whisked back into surgery I had developed a cyst on myone remaining ovary and the pain unbearable. when they opened me up the found treats I was blocked with scar tissue it was on my bowel and bladder. I too fear that the endo will come back again. My body can't handle any more surgery. For once in two years I can honestly say i am not in constant exetreme pain. There was days that the pain was worse than labor. At the end i was being brought in to the hospital for demerol shots in the hip and most times that was just taking the edge.I wish you luck.Denise


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Just recently diagnosed on the 1st of April through a Lap I ended staying overnight cause so much work as of removal of scar tissue and a very serious infection..........My symptoms include lots of constant pain, cramps that bring me down to the floor, heavy bleeding clotting periods, bloating, back & leg pain and many infections and tiredness. The pain does come and go but mostly its here and of course many bowel problems. Just had my second shot of Lupron today and while I was talking to the doctors he gave me his sympathy's about what I was going through. But I got to do what I got to do I still wanna chance at children and that's why I opted for the Lupron. Hopefully within a year with help from a fertility specialist I'll get there. I wish you luck and really hope your not experiencing Endo!







Bloatedlady is right lots of Endo goes undiagnosed. So many don't have symptoms or don't have certain symptoms to get relief I was like that for years. I had to go through many years of badness and cysts and fibroids to get to where the surgery was ordered finally. The Endo didn't like any competition and expelled anything that was in its way. I lucked out with an infection and my normal doctor wasn't available. It's a scary thought where I might be.....


----------

